# Kid Tortures His Cat, Posts it on YouTube



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

> UPDATE: Lawton teen films himself abusing cat, posts on YouTube
> 
> Posted: Feb 16, 2009 12:38 AM
> 
> ...



This kid needs to have his ass kicked.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2009)

lol Dumb ass, I think I'll track him down and torture him then post it on youtube.


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2009)

I've been to Lawton, OK.  It's a shithole that needs some serious cleansing of the crap that infests parts of it.

Dumb hillbillies.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 17, 2009)

Did he play doom music while doing it?


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Did he play doom music while doing it?



NEDM!


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

No, all you can hear is the cat's cries for help, and the douchebag and his asshole brother laughing.


----------



## Soldier (Feb 17, 2009)

<twitch> That kid's gonna pay for this shit.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> NEDM!



God I love you guys


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2009)

seriously. What the hell?


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2009)

> Stradley says he also has received an email from PETA that alluded to three other videos - with more animal abuse - created by the same user


PETA did something right?  Oh shi--


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Feb 17, 2009)

wtf were they expecting 5 stars?!?!

christ, may they get knocked the fuck out hard by the nearest person asap.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 17, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.



Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 17, 2009)

> The boy picked up the cat in what he called his ?laboratory' and slammed it against the wall and floor before striking it with his fists.



Is there some kind of fad with cat abuse?


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

Koi said:


> PETA did something right?  Oh shi--



Shocker, isn't it?


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 17, 2009)

Morality brigade. Though this kid is an asshole, I think a monkey should rip his face off. Though I know a person who set a cat on fire.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 17, 2009)

LET THE STUPID BRAT BURN AND ROT IN HELLLLLLLL


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2009)

Did he post it on 4chan before deletion?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2009)

Stupid... stupid kid. If reincarnation exist, I hope he comes back as a mouse... a Lab Mouse.  Someone needs to beat sense in this moron.


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 17, 2009)

> The boy picked up the cat in what he called his ?laboratory' and slammed it against the wall and floor before striking it with his fists.



I wonder how he'll like it if someone did the same thing to him


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

I never said 4chan made that website.  BTW, all I know is that they were talking about it on 4chan.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 17, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.



Because /b/ controls the internet? 



Jello Biafra said:


> Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...



Anonymous = CIA, fact.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> You're a retard, this isn't 4chan, we don't care, or raid people.



what are you talking about?

NF is like the bastard child of Gaia and 4chan


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> You're a retard, this isn't 4chan, we don't care, or* raid people.*





He's not getting near a computer anytime soon anyway.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 17, 2009)

Gecka said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> NF is like the bastard child of Gaia and 4chan



It doesn't mean hurr post this kids name when no one asked for it, to start a shitstorm against him. Besides this site would be horrible at such a task. Also meaningless.


----------



## Rikudou (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so fucking angry right now...
I could actually NEG that guy!!! 
Show me his account name so I may neg his ass!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2009)

Rikudou said:


> I am so fucking angry right now...
> I could actually NEG that guy!!!
> Show me his account name so I may neg his ass!



It's right on the website that was just posted, along with his phone number, myspace, and address.

I'm paying a visit.


----------



## Rikudou (Feb 17, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's right on the website that was just posted, along with his phone number, myspace, and address.
> 
> I'm paying a visit.



Lol I saw his actual face.
Anonymous are fucking hero's!!!
If I ever visit the US, I'll be sure to fuck this kid up.
I'll put him in a cage with a tiger and go:

"_Here you go, abuse this one BIATCH!!_" 

*tiger eats Kenny Glenn*


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> It doesn't mean hurr post this kids name when no one asked for it, to start a shitstorm against him. Besides this site would be horrible at such a task. Also meaningless.



I wasn't trying to start a "shitstorm".  I just posted it, because the original news article that I posted didn't have his name.  Also, someone did ask for the video, which that site has links to.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 17, 2009)

Please this such a small shit tiny moral ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thing from /b/ you should wait and see what chan enterprises really has hooked up at the moment. Something I've got a big part in. Though you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 17, 2009)

This is even worse than the kid who microwaved a cat .....


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2009)

Moralfag vs. Newfag so I've heard


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2009)

Still don't give a darn about animals.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 17, 2009)

Subconscious said:


> He also posts racist comments? =O
> 
> Man...guess his life is fucked up now.



Now if only we'd show this level of solidarity when bad shit happened to people.


----------



## Altron (Feb 17, 2009)

I can only imagine what the kid will be when he is an adult


----------



## Verdius (Feb 17, 2009)

Koi said:


> PETA did something right?  Oh shi--



If only because the channers informed them


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

Im glad the cat is free. But I hate the fact that this wasn't the only time the poor kitty was abused.

Found the video, but I can't watch it


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2009)

it seems stupid for everyone to be all in arms like this over some damn cat he may be troubled but everyone just wants to lock him up and throw away the key and thier making his life misrable by spreading hate of him over the net like hes some kind of child molester god guys its a useless cat get over it and give this kid some mandatory psychological help

edit: its also a shame that they are spreading his adress and other sensitive info like his parents work and phone numbers and location they are worse then the kid is


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

He obviously wanted the attention. What kind of shithead post a video of himself beating a helpless cat? An attention whore. And now his family is embarrassed and he's getting all the attention he wants 

Let me guess....your the cameraman?


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> He obviously wanted the attention. What kind of shithead post a video of himself beating a helpless cat? An attention whore. And now his family is embarrassed and he's getting all the attention he wants
> 
> Let me guess....your the cameraman?



r u talking to me?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 17, 2009)

Old internet law:When cats are involved in bad things shit hits the fan and people get up in arms.

As for raiding him why?  He's obviously about to get his ass handed to him.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 17, 2009)

The cameraman was his brother.


----------



## Yume-chan (Feb 17, 2009)

NU-KazeKage said:


> it seems stupid for everyone to be all in arms like this over some damn cat he may be troubled but everyone just wants to lock him up and throw away the key and thier making his life misrable by spreading hate of him over the net like hes some kind of child molester god guys its a useless cat get over it and give this kid some mandatory psychological help
> 
> edit: its also a shame that they are spreading his adress and other sensitive info like his parents work and phone numbers and location they are worse then the kid is



It's unlikely the kid will get in much trouble legally, since he's a minor and punishments for animal abuse aren't very strict to begin with, so being harassed by people on the net is probably a fairly good way for him to see how wrong he was in doing this.  And personally I don't care if his life is made miserable since to me torturing a cat _is_ as bad as being a child molester.  What if he had done this to a two-year-old kid?  Like the cat, it wouldn't understand what was going on, and though it might be traumatized it probably wouldn't remember the specifics of the incident after awhile.  I see no reason to make a distinction between the two.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2009)

It concerns me a bit that this kid's personal information is out there. Knowing society today, someone may go a bit further than simply speaking against what he did.



> This message has been deleted by Jello Biafra. Reason: More damage control: quit linking to this site plox



Whoops <.<


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2009)

Yume-chan said:


> It's unlikely the kid will get in much trouble legally, since he's a minor and punishments for animal abuse aren't very strict to begin with, so being harassed by people on the net is probably a fairly good way for him to see how wrong he was in doing this.  And personally I don't care if his life is made miserable since to me torturing a cat _is_ as bad as being a child molester.  What if he had done this to a two-year-old kid?  Like the cat, it wouldn't understand what was going on, and though it might be traumatized it probably wouldn't remember the specifics of the incident after awhile.  I see no reason to make a distinction between the two.



I see no reason to make a distinction between the two

that bothers me ...a child is different from a cat one matters and the other dosnt really matter nor will it change the world ...look its not right to just treat animals how ever you want but to act like that way you guys are just seems well dumb ..ya he hurt a cat the law will deal with him dont go posting everything about him it just makes you guys look like animals calling for his blood basically and for the record child molesters and animal abusers are two different levels of offenders and if you cant tell which is worse, thats kind of sad for you.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2009)

No its sad for you. 

That kid wont change the world. The cat has a better chance changing the world than that dumbass kid does.

Dusty>Shitty


----------



## Yume-chan (Feb 17, 2009)

NU-KazeKage said:


> I see no reason to make a distinction between the two
> 
> that bothers me ...a child is different from a cat one matters and the other dosnt really matter nor will it change the world ...look its not right to just treat animals how ever you want but to act like that way you guys are just seems well dumb ..ya he hurt a cat the law will deal with him dont go posting everything about him it just makes you guys look like animals calling for his blood basically and for the record child molesters and animal abusers are two different levels of offenders and if you cant tell which is worse, thats kind of sad for you.


  So does the difference lie in the child's potential to bring about positive change in the world?  In that case, if he had done this to a two-year-old so severely mentally handicapped that it could not in its future benefit the world in any way that could be quantified, would that be a crime unworthy of this sort of reaction from the online community?  I'm using the comparison to beating a child instead of to sexually abusing one because the stigma attached to all things sexual would create an unnecessary level of misunderstanding.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2009)

The reason anonymous reported this shit is because all the oldfags on /b/ love cats.

(Hence longcat, speedycat, caturday, etc)

And all the newfags where cheering the kid on. Needless to say quite a few newfags got banned tonight.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 17, 2009)

Good riddance to them.

It's not just /b/ that loves cats by the way.



> caturday


Which hath been rapethd by lolcats.


----------



## saprobe (Feb 17, 2009)

NU-KazeKage said:


> I see no reason to make a distinction between the two
> 
> that bothers me ...a child is different from a cat one matters and the other dosnt really matter nor will it change the world ...look its not right to just treat animals how ever you want but to act like that way you guys are just seems well dumb ..ya he hurt a cat the law will deal with him dont go posting everything about him it just makes you guys look like animals calling for his blood basically and for the record child molesters and animal abusers are two different levels of offenders and if you cant tell which is worse, thats kind of sad for you.


 
Animal abuse, especially by young people, is linked with violence against humans later in life. There's an especially strong link with violent sex offenders. I doubt very much that he will be punished severely since he's in Oklahoma and animal cruelty sentences are generally very light.

If he's just an asshole who wanted attention then maybe getting a backlash from members of the Internet community he was trying to impress is exactly what he needs.

If he's an emerging sociopath he needs some serious mental health help.

Here's a decent overview from the Dept. of Justice of the links between animal abuse and violence in young people, if you're interested:

cg  pictures


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 17, 2009)

Why are cat deaths always in these forums? Anyway, oncs again anotherb messed up kid who kills a cat. Atleast they did not blame it on video games


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 17, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Why are cat deaths always in these forums? Anyway, oncs again anotherb messed up kid who kills a cat. Atleast they did not blame it on video games





> Old internet law:When cats are involved in bad things shit hits the fan and people get up in arms.


Thats why.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 17, 2009)

It was a teen? He should know better. That's disgusting.

I'm glad that the cat is still alive but I hope that the cat is adopted out to new owners.



FreddyFalcon said:


> Why are cat deaths always in these forums? Anyway, oncs again anotherb messed up kid who kills a cat. Atleast they did not blame it on video games



Well if you read the article you'd see that the cat isn't dead.


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> God I love you guys



And we love you too Jello.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder how many people would have cared if it were a pig or a chicken.


----------



## Dark fox (Feb 17, 2009)

lol lets microwave the kid see what happens to him


----------



## buff cat (Feb 17, 2009)

People who do this have no empathy at all...why else would any sane person do that, thinking about how afraid the poor cat was, and how much pain it was in. :/


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2009)

non-explody said:


> People who do this have no empathy at all...why else would any sane person do that, thinking about how afraid the poor cat was, and how much pain it was in. :/



Kid was from Lawton, Oklahoma.  Please people...I've been there.  There's little to no hope outside of maybe the Korean immigrants there.  The rest of them are either thugs or illegitimate hillbillies.


----------



## buff cat (Feb 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Kid was from Lawton, Oklahoma.  Please people...I've been there.  There's little to no hope outside of maybe the Korean immigrants there.  The rest of them are either thugs or illegitimate hillbillies.


Hillbillies? Sounds like my town. 
People who mess with raccoons for fun.
Makes me wish I had a proper death note.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 17, 2009)

He didn't punch the freakin cat, he was bitchslapping it.

I'm pretty sure they tortured the cat many times. Notice it doesn't even fight back. It's pretty much terrified by their owners.

If I did that to my dog, he would bite my freakin head off.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 17, 2009)

No he was punching it. And those kids should have fun in jail.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 17, 2009)

He was slapping it.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 17, 2009)

Shit, I seriously would love to tie that kid down, stick long sharp pins through his joints, and curse him the fuck out while beating him with anything I can get my hands on. That's just cruel. You don't do that to anyone, especially innocent animals.

And cats are my favorite too..


----------



## txsfld (Feb 17, 2009)

killing animals like that is a habit among future serial killers


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2009)

Calm down children.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2009)

One more strike against hope for humanity.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 17, 2009)

txsfld said:


> killing animals like that is a habit among future serial killers



Luckily, the cat is alive, but people like that should be locked away in an insane asylum for life before they do wind up killing someone.

That's just... what kind of _human_ being could possibly get off from that?


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, what an attention whore. Beating a cat because he wants more love and wants it from the internet.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> No its sad for you.
> 
> That kid wont change the world. The cat has a better chance changing the world than that dumbass kid does.
> 
> Dusty>Shitty



well im not going to even bother arguing with you guys any further just cause someone does somthing bad dosnt mean they cant do anything good with thier lives in the future  tons of people make turn arounds with thier lives ex gang memeber do it all the time and they have done worse things then hurt a little cat and with that im done with this thread if you want to continue this your going to have to pm me cause im not going to waste more time in this thread


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 17, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Animal abuse, especially by young people, is linked with violence against humans later in life. There's an especially strong link with violent sex offenders. I doubt very much that he will be punished severely since he's in Oklahoma and animal cruelty sentences are generally very light.
> 
> If he's just an asshole who wanted attention then maybe getting a backlash from members of the Internet community he was trying to impress is exactly what he needs.
> 
> ...



now thats a agreeable post thank you for posting it in a non "rawr omg he hurt a kity he should die" way that makes sense but like i and you said he needs some mental health plus reps for you


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 17, 2009)

i dislike cats :/

but poor kitty.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Kid was from Lawton, Oklahoma.  Please people...I've been there.  There's little to no hope outside of maybe the Korean immigrants there.  The rest of them are either thugs or illegitimate hillbillies.



That kid is in for some trouble. I have a feeling law enforcements won't make it to that town b4 some crazy animal lover does. This story is about to get even worse than before soon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2009)

What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 17, 2009)

I think we should let him have another cat to play with.

THAT one.

Let the kitty kitty dismember his face.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 18, 2009)

I still don't understand why people would tape themselves doing something illegal and then post it on popular sites like youtube and then get in trouble later on.

Just like that clip of a guy getting bashed with a hammer and getting his eyes screwed out with a screwdriver.

There is no justice these days..


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 18, 2009)

Fixed for you, Tokoyami


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Fixed for you, Tokoyami


Nice.

:rofl


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 18, 2009)

Man that's horrible.  Beating up on a poor cat like that.

I swear I'd have beat the hell out of that kid if I was there when that went down.  I seriously hope his parents did something, or at the very least, he gets to sit his happy lil ass in jail for awhile.

Seriously, that's just horrible.  If someone were to do something like that to my pet (dog or cat), they seriously better make sure I'm dead before I get ahold of them.  I'm just a lil homo, but you better make damn sure I'm not breathing when you walk away, because I will come back some how, some way.  That's word.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 18, 2009)

If someone doesn't want their pet anymore, GIVE IT AWAY.

DON'T FREAKING ABUSE IT.


----------



## kman4007 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow this kid is really fucked up I hope the feed him to a pack of rabid tigers   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cirus (Feb 18, 2009)

That goes beyond animal cruelty.  I hope that kid goes to jail for a while or something like it.  No animal should be treated that way at all.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish that damn kid would die of Oyashiro-sama's curse!!  If I live in his place I couldv'e taken custody of the poor cat. 

*GO TO HELL BASTARD.*


----------



## Hyuuga Kuro (Feb 18, 2009)

He wont be put away, he's too young. 

Least the cat isnt dead though. :3


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 18, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I wonder how many people would have cared if it were a pig or a chicken.



Internets only cares for kittens. 



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And we love you too Jello.



What he said.


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 18, 2009)

Have someone do this to him and see how he likes it then.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...



Anon always helps cats, they did the same with the NEDM incident.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Feb 18, 2009)

I call for the implementation of the torture penalty. And follow that up with a death sentence. Or a torture for life sentence.

I do not take the harming of cats lightly.


----------



## Lo$tris (Feb 18, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> I call for the implementation of the torture penalty. And follow that up with a death sentence. Or *a torture for life sentence.*
> 
> I do not take the harming of cats lightly.


I vote for this!  I would rip those two mosters to pieces if I could


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Anon always helps cats, they did the same with the NEDM incident.


That was YTMND actually.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 18, 2009)

You see crzay things on internet. Yesterday i saw on dailymotion, a palestinian kid beheaded during the last israeli palestinian conflict, i was pissed because i didn't even searched something about this conflict.


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> That was YTMND actually.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-1MxraQMI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 18, 2009)

Twisted kid.
Deserves to be caged.


----------



## WT (Feb 18, 2009)

I knew a twisted fuck who crucified his cat


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

Possible side effects of kittens include:  NEDM!

Sigh.....that reminds me that happycat isn't ytmnd's

I STILL HATE ICANHAZCHEESEBURGER THOUGH!


----------



## Mael (Feb 18, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Possible side effects of kittens include:  NEDM!
> 
> Sigh.....that reminds me that happycat isn't ytmnd's
> 
> I STILL HATE ICANHAZCHEESEBURGER THOUGH!



NEDM, regardless of Happycat or not, is still priceless.  Best ones I've seen were the Power Rangers one, Kids love NEDM, and Golden Axe one.


----------



## Fojos (Feb 18, 2009)

Animal abuse is huge lot more common than you guys seem to think, especially in "backward" countries. (doesn't make it right though)


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

Indeed.  Power rangers , revenge, and soviet for me.  Golden axe was amusing as well.

Never saw kids love nedm though.  Either that or I has forgottenz.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 18, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...



Anonymous is NEVER constructive. They didn't do it out of moral outrage, they did it because seeing him get busted by the cops is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Splintered (Feb 18, 2009)

I like how this thread turned into a discussion about the moral complexities of 4chan.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 18, 2009)

Splintered said:


> I like how this thread turned into a discussion about the moral complexities of 4chan.



There's nothing complex about it.

Anon likes cats.

Anon has no other moral or ethical limits.


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 18, 2009)

saw a short vid of it, he enjoyed doing it


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw the entire vid.
It was so cruel.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> There's nothing complex about it.
> 
> Anon likes cats.
> 
> Anon has no other moral or ethical limits.


Pretty damn much.


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 18, 2009)

What a sick bastard. Someone should slam him into a wall.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope both boys are kicked in the balls, repeatedly.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 18, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Anonymous is NEVER constructive. They didn't do it out of moral outrage, they did it because seeing him get busted by the cops is absolutely hilarious.



"Constructive" would imply that someone did something that resulted in a positive outcome. It doesn't matter what their intentions or motivations were. The end result is still constructive.


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd pull that kid off the poor cat and kick his ass.

Seriously, I hate animal abuse.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 18, 2009)

Youtube is Evil 

Poor little Kitty


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 18, 2009)

Next time he should try that with a lion. Let's see how that ends.

Poor cat. 



Jello Biafra said:


> Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...



I'm surprised too. People _in_ 4chan post videos of people torturing cats. o_o



NU-KazeKage said:


> it seems stupid for everyone to be all in arms like this over some damn cat he may be troubled but everyone just wants to lock him up and throw away the key and thier making his life misrable by spreading hate of him over the net like hes some kind of child molester god guys its a useless cat get over it and give this kid some mandatory psychological help
> 
> edit: its also a shame that they are spreading his adress and other sensitive info like his parents work and phone numbers and location they are worse then the kid is



What the Fuck.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't worry about him.

He's trollin'


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 18, 2009)

There are few things that enrage me as much as animal abuse. It is too lightly punished. 



txsfld said:


> killing animals like that is a habit among future serial killers


I overheard a guy in junior high talking about how he kept trying to kill his cat. His mom saved it from the dryer... 

@NU-KazeKage: Right. Because "useless" animals aren't living beings that can feel fear or pain... What a horrible attitude. And the reason people are "up-in-arms" is because, like someone assaulting a child or a severely handicapped person, the cat is basically powerless against the strength of the attacker.
How can anyone not find _torturing _an animal for sheer pleasure to be abominable?


Sex and Drugs said:


> Don't worry about him.
> 
> He's trollin'


Hope so...


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Wait... Anonymous did something constructive...



Anon loves cats, you do not mess with Anon's precious Cats lol 
And this kid needs a good ass whuppin, prefferby(spelling?) by some karate black belt orso, so he can feel as helpless as that poor cat.


----------



## Kiyoka (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't trust people who are cruel to animals (would you?). If they can be cruel to them they can be cruel to humans.

Little bastard. He should get the same treatment back.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 18, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.



First Justice! but it is not enought.
They should suscribe him to gay porn !

Walking malestrom:
That place needs to be cleansed with fire!


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2009)

Gay porn is the best you can do?

I'd get into detail but I'd be breaking rules in the process.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 18, 2009)

Videos were rather lulzy, unfortunately the cat doesn't fight back at all. Just takes it like a bitch.


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.




 The internet deals a sweet dosage of justice again.


----------



## Crocodile (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody seen 'The Car Return's' by Studio Ghibli?
Those boys shall receive severe punishment from the cat kingdom,Basterd's


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 18, 2009)

omg, that's horrible. 
it's disgusting how he enjoyed torturing the poor thing while it's crying for help. >=[


----------



## Taco (Feb 18, 2009)

Stupid hillbilly trash.

Released to the parents' custody, stupid officers. Put the kids in the slammers for a week and hear them whimper like bitches.


----------



## Last Shadow (Feb 18, 2009)

Anon shooped the whoop all over this kid.


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2009)

Torturing animals is a very good indicator of people who will become serial killers in the future.

I say if you torture an animal once you should be locked up in 10x5 ft cell for the rest of your life, just in case.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 18, 2009)

Xion said:


> Torturing animals is a very good indicator of people who will become serial killers in the future.
> 
> I say if you torture an animal once you should be locked up in 10x5 ft cell for the rest of your life, just in case.



Therapy might be a more efficient option.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 18, 2009)

That bastard of a kid
he's gonna get kill for sure
why do they always film a toture animal especially a cat
why a poor cat


----------



## Stroev (Feb 18, 2009)

Catman should save the day...?


----------



## Blargal (Feb 18, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Therapy might be a more efficient option.



So after years of therapy they decide he's a total unremorseful prick and a ticking time bomb for committing a heinous crime against another person.

Or get rid of the kid in a more satisfying way, jail.

_________

News flash to people who try to argue a difference between pets and children, there is none, both trust you, both rely on you, ect. Fact of life, pets are part of the family.


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, Kids with there destructive minds. 




> So after years of therapy they decide he's a total remorseful prick and a ticking time bomb for committing a heinous crime against another person.
> 
> *Or get rid of the kid in a more satisfying way, jail. *



The kid attacked a cat.

Its not like he robbed a Wendy's restaurant.

Therapy will help more then jail...


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2009)

Were these two n00bs beheaded yet?


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 18, 2009)

pay backs a bitch


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody got links? I wanna watch this video.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 18, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Anybody got links? I wanna watch this video.



If I find any posted on this board, I'm deleting them. Get it through a PM if you must.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 19, 2009)

This isn't a big deal, if he gets the treatment he needs. Therapy and the like...


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 19, 2009)

so um..whats wat are sum keywords for the video.............

seriously though they should put him in a cage with a syberian tiger.


id like to c who slams who on a wall.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> so um..whats wat are sum keywords for the video.............



Okay go to Youtube and search:

_I GET STRANGE ENJOYMENT FROM WATCHING KIDS TORTURE AND SLAM CATS AGAINST WALLS._

And the video should be the first one on the list


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 19, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Okay go to Youtube and search:
> 
> _I GET STRANGE ENJOYMENT FROM WATCHING KIDS TORTURE AND SLAM CATS AGAINST WALLS._
> 
> And the video should be the first one on the list



haaaa good one...i hope the pink panther and tony the tiger post a video about beatin the shit out this kid and his brother

and then garfield can come at the end and kick the lil fucker while he's down


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Anybody got links? I wanna watch this video.



ED always delivers, go figure.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Feb 19, 2009)

I'M GOING TO KICK THAT KID'S ASS!!! 
AND I'M GOING TO GET AN ARMY OF CATS TO CLAW HIS F***ING EYES OUT!!!



Sorry, I just love animals and hate when people do this.


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I just heard the first feeble beat of Anonymous' heart of this year.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Feb 19, 2009)

Bastards should be tortured


----------



## ANBUONE (Feb 19, 2009)

most people forget, that seral killers, get there start with small animals, then get bored and move up to bigger things


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Feb 19, 2009)

leiferiksson58 said:


> Apparently, people on 4chan hacked his MySpace and had tons of free catalogs sent to his house.  In fact, it was them that found out who he was and called the police.



..
Wait,Anonymous actually does that? I thought that Fox News segment was a bunch of baloney.

 Where the fudge are the ASPCA when we need them?

Get that kid into therapy,and a juvenile detention center. 
..Then jail,rawr!!

Hey,was the kitties name by any chance "Rusty"?

...Is he okay,the cat?


----------



## OSO (Feb 19, 2009)

Not saying what the kids did is right. Its just a little extreme of you guys wanting to see these kids bloodied and beaten. they need counseling not more violence. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 19, 2009)

thats very messed up


----------



## Draffut (Feb 19, 2009)

Wait, I didn't see the vid. was the cat killed or seriously hurt in any way?  If it was, i agree with the sentiment, if not, you are all really over reacting.

I mean, this doesn't seam to be that bad compared to the guy who lit a kitten on fire, or the microwave cat, or anything.

and I once picked my cat up by the neck and through him into a wall. (for peeing on my bed)  He's a 22 lb ball of fat, so he just bounced off, hit the ground, and ran into anouther room.


----------



## Chee (Feb 19, 2009)

Cat's name is Dusty.



> Wait, I didn't see the vid. was the cat killed or seriously hurt in any way? If it was, i agree with the sentiment, if not, you are all really over reacting.



The cat was seriously injured I believe. It's in the vet until someone adopts.



> and I once picked my cat up by the neck and through him into a wall. (for peeing on my bed) He's a 22 lb ball of fat, so he just bounced off, hit the ground, and ran into anouther room.



These boys purposely did it for giggles. I can understand what you did, everyone does it. I kicked my dog off the bed once because she kept jumping up on it when I didn't want her off. She's absolutely fine.

That cat isn't, and it was purposely done with an intent to damage her.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 19, 2009)

Too bad for the cat.


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pika-chan said:


> ..
> Wait,Anonymous actually does that? I thought that Fox News segment was a bunch of baloney.



Well when it comes to Fox, that _is_ usually a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## Animaesity (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually feel bad for the boy... PETA will have snipers at the ready.


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

i wanna put him on a stick and roast him over a fire


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 19, 2009)

colours said:


> i wanna put him on a stick and roast him over a fire


Started with a zippo lighter?


----------



## Animaesity (Feb 19, 2009)

colours said:


> i wanna put him on a stick and roast him over a fire



I heard that's for PETA's after party, right after the snipers are through with him. 

He deserves it, really. Putting a cat through torture. They say kids who practice in torturing animals usually go on to become murderers of the homicidal nature.


----------



## Xion (Feb 20, 2009)

OSO said:


> Not saying what the kids did is right. Its just a little extreme of you guys wanting to see these kids bloodied and beaten. they need counseling not more violence. Grow the fuck up.



You can't counsel trash like that.

I don't advocate killing them, but they should pay the price for their actions in a supposedly civilized society.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

deathofevangelion said:


> Bastards should be tortured



why? whats wrong with ppl that have no parents?


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a shame, but god damn this forum gets so emotional over a dumb animal.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

that cat and rihanna have sumthin in common.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

i like how u think lava


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2009)

lava said:


> You liberal animal activists, need to calm down. It was only a cat, I know for a fact you wouldn't be feeling sorry if it was some terrorist that got beaten the crap out of by a US solider, instead you would call your PETA friends up and try to sue the solider, this is pathetic and disgusting , I've never seen anyone care for an animal more then for a human being. The kid gets an A+ for what he did, just so all you freaks could get a wake up call. Look at your self, you're nearly going insane over a stupid animal! your like that retarded lady with the chimp that killed her stupid friend.


I agree with this guy. The moral tards in this thread are sickening.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

cats are pretty retarded.....my friend just texted me saying

"my cats been swiping at the air all day and throwing herself into walls"

c? this cat dont even need a kid to throw her into a wall..bitch does it herself.


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2009)

I actually love cats. But to value animal life over human life is just fucking retarded.

"hurr durr someone torture that mean kid plz."


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

me too!..i love all animals 

i wish i could own a zoo.. sigh


----------



## Xion (Feb 20, 2009)

Paul the SK said:


> I actually love cats. But to value animal life over human life is just fucking retarded.
> 
> "hurr durr someone torture that mean kid plz."



But people are so less likable many times.

You can't help but see the lack of an empathetic connection.


----------



## Monna (Feb 20, 2009)

Xion said:


> But people are so less likable many times.
> 
> You can't help but see the lack of an empathetic connection.


I know what you mean. I hate 90% of the people I know, but even so I feel the life of an intelligent human out weighs that of a primitive, short-lived animal.

I also have a strong hate for PETA so I naturally lean towards the opposite of their views.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> cats are pretty retarded.....my friend just texted me saying
> 
> "my cats been swiping at the air all day and throwing herself into walls"
> 
> c? this cat dont even need a kid to throw her into a wall..bitch does it herself.



 

Are you trying to be funny? So what if people are defending the cat. I sure as hell want that boy to get beaten then sent to jail 

Why? Because he posted a video of himself beating a cat for attention.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

i thought that txt was pretty funny..not the video..i was just agreeing with paul


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> i thought that txt was pretty funny..not the video..i was just agreeing with paul



Oh my bad 

Anyways im Team Dusty :WOW


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 20, 2009)

its ok...

and im ill informed..so idk what team dusty is. 

hey tyler i just noticed your rank is a TORTURE specialist..lol.i dont think cats will b coming around u anytime soon.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

Aww no !
That's vile !


----------



## Red (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey remember that one guy who microwaved a cat?


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

Red said:


> Hey remember that one guy who microwaved a cat?



I remember that
I actually lol'd but then I thought about the burns


----------



## furious styles (Feb 20, 2009)

you've got to be some kind of spineless pussy to beat up a cat

i mean i guess that's all you can do to feel better about your tiny dick and lack of actual fighting ability.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2009)

> Kid Tortures His Cat, Posts it on YouTube


Kid meets {Lance Vance} gets his ass kicked, gets his phone robbed, begs for mercy,  forced to lick cat, video posted on youtube.

*Watch out for this headline*


----------



## Sima (Feb 20, 2009)

My fucking god!

That is horrible, that cat is just an innocent animal, it didn't deserve that.

that Kid deserves to fucking rot.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2009)

*what....the....fuck*


*that kid must be a moron !! wtf the cat is a living animal !! you cant just beat it like that dammit !!*


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2009)

oh god, what the hell?


----------



## leiferiksson58 (Feb 20, 2009)

Paul the SK said:


> I know what you mean. I hate 90% of the people I know, but even so I feel the life of an intelligent human out weighs that of a primitive, short-lived animal.
> 
> I also have a strong hate for PETA so I naturally lean towards the opposite of their views.



PETA being a bunch of assholes, does not make animal abuse ok.


----------



## Emigan (Feb 20, 2009)

Animal company > Human company.  
Not all the time, just some people are absolute morons - Take the idiot who tortured the cat for example - and don't actually deserve to be even acknowledged as someone fit to even be around others.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

....

Anon tracked him down? I should go on /b/ more. I guess this is what the guy explaining what /b/ was when he talked about a psychotic emo kid taking his sickness out on a cat.

What a bastard.


----------



## lava (Feb 20, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Are you trying to be funny? So what if people are defending the cat. I sure as hell want that boy to get beaten then sent to jail
> 
> Why? Because he posted a video of himself beating a cat for attention.


See why animal activists have a mental disorder? They love seeing a human getting punished, and feel no pain for a being like them. But when a animal gets, attacked or killed, they freak out and want to sue,kill,rape, and even sent to jail! This activists proves it too ^



Sayu Yagami said:


> My fucking god!
> 
> That is horrible, that cat is just an innocent animal, it didn't deserve that.
> 
> that Kid deserves to fucking rot.


 Really? you think animals are that innocent? why don't you ask the dead lady, that died from the chimp attack? why don't you ask her torn off face. I am sure the face would tell you how innocent they are. You think a human deserves to rot , because of some animal>? you sicken me to the bones.



Velvet said:


> *what....the....fuck*
> 
> 
> *that kid must be a moron !! wtf the cat is a living animal !! you cant just beat it like that dammit !!*


 Wtf the lady who died from a chimp is a living human!! you cant just let the chimp kill tear her face off like that!! See what I did there?

Oh and when did Jelly get admin? Just great....here comes admin abuse.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

The difference is that animals aren't making conscious decisions and are simply acting on instinct, and can't comprehend morality while that guy definitely could and while understanding that it was torture of an innocent animal, chose to go ahead with it. The chimp didn't attack her to see if her face would come off, he was rattled and jittery. It's best not to approach animals when they get like that.


----------



## Micku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen worst videos than the Timmy abusing Dusty vid. After reading a few articles about it, I thought it was going to be a little more brutal. He wasn't attacking the cat with brute aggression as I thought he would. His attacks were similar to WWE style of attacking. While it's still disturbing, I've seen a lot worse. 

I don't how the they find the guy. Somehow I'm getting the notion that he was stupid and posted on his myspace page with his actual address. *shrugs* I don't know what the kid goal was. If he was attention, he got it. He and his friend were charged for two counts of animal cruelty.


----------



## lava (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> The difference is that animals aren't making conscious decisions and are simply acting on instinct, and can't comprehend morality while that guy definitely could and while understanding that it was torture of an innocent animal, chose to go ahead with it. The chimp didn't attack her to see if her face would come off, he was rattled and jittery. It's best not to approach animals when they get like that.


I would have to agree with you on the most part. But what if he was under the influence of drugs? or maybe some alcohol? I don't really stand up for animals, but I would never beat an animal for no reason, however if it ever tried to attack me, it would be dead.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 21, 2009)

lava said:


> I would have to agree with you on the most part. But what if he was under the influence of drugs? or maybe some alcohol? I don't really stand up for animals, but I would never beat an animal for no reason, however if it ever tried to attack me, it would be dead.



Well, I don't think we've heard the last of this, so if he was drunk/drugged we'll probably find out sooner or later.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Kids these days are just so violent -_- It's really sad how they just feel the urge to bully anything or anyone that's weaker than them.


----------



## josh101 (Feb 21, 2009)

lava said:


> See why animal activists have a mental disorder? They love seeing a human getting punished, and feel no pain for a being like them. But when a animal gets, attacked or killed, they freak out and want to sue,kill,rape, and even sent to jail! This activists proves it too ^
> 
> Really? you think animals are that innocent? why don't you ask the dead lady, that died from the chimp attack? why don't you ask her torn off face. I am sure the face would tell you how innocent they are. You think a human deserves to rot , because of some animal>? you sicken me to the bones.
> 
> ...


Are you really that fucking stupid?
Since when do "animal activists" ( I myself do love animals, but I am not a member of any specific groups ) like to see human suffering/punishment? It's something called Justice, which is what we all like. If the kids committed a crime, which animal abuse is, he should go to jail/juvenile detention centre, death is going a bit too far but it's just people over over exaggerating.

Another one of your posts compared a boy beating a cat, to a US soldier beating a terrorist? Show me someone who shows, or should be showing compassion for a convicted terrorist, go ask families that have lost loved one's because of terrorists act's, I'm sure a lot of them value a "useless cat's" life over that. Bad example bud. 

Dude, are you seriously basing animals and animal intentions and instinct to one animal attack? Fuck me. People get raped and killed everyday by other humans, does that mean I should be classified as one because I am a human like them? Animals are unpredictable, they can cause harm to humans yes, but does that justify what those boys did to that *defenceless * cat correct? Certainly not, for you to even try to compare the situations is pure idiocy. 

The chimp committed a crime, and if it hadn't of died at the scene it would of been put down, as it is a risk to other humans. So, if those boys committed a crime and could be dangerous to other animals, or humans ( looking at that video, the boys action and screams hint that the boy must be psychologically unstable. ) he should be punished. 

A lot of these random death threats from people here are just a sign of anger and don't actually wish death upon him, just makes you look stupid for reacting that way and kind of sickens me you applaud that kid for doing it.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 21, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Are you really that fucking stupid?


It's lava, of course he is.


----------



## Dark Saint (Feb 22, 2009)

lava said:


> I would have to agree with you on the most part. But what if he was under the influence of drugs? or maybe some alcohol? I don't really stand up for animals, but I would never beat an animal for no reason, however if it ever tried to attack me, it would be dead.



If it was a lion, you'd be dead.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 22, 2009)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> Kids these days are just so violent -_- It's really sad how they just feel the urge to bully anything or anyone that's weaker than them.



I doubt children have changed much over time.



lava said:


> I would have to agree with you on the most part. But what if he was under the influence of drugs? or maybe some alcohol? I don't really stand up for animals, but I would never beat an animal for no reason, however if it ever tried to attack me, it would be dead.



No, he just fails at life.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 22, 2009)

People who treat animals like this fucking asshole make me wanna puke. I had to put down my cat Lilly one year ago, because someone ripped her tail out, while she was out over night. If I would ever witness someone torturing an animal, I don't know if I could resist the urge to beat that person to a bloody pulp...


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 22, 2009)

Why are some people so fucked up in the head?!


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 22, 2009)

Micku said:


> I've seen worst videos than the Timmy abusing Dusty vid. After reading a few articles about it, I thought it was going to be a little more brutal. He wasn't attacking the cat with brute aggression as I thought he would. His attacks were similar to WWE style of attacking. While it's still disturbing, I've seen a lot worse.


So have I and I was still disturbed about it.

Honestly zippocat was worse but I dunno......animal abuse is always no good.


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Feb 22, 2009)

wha...I...jeebus...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish the cat would be resurrected as a tiger.... then who's laughin, eh kid?? That's right... put a stake through his fuckin back... tear off his face: REVENGE.
The EPA should do something too... I mean it's a cat! Part of the enviornment...
And why the hell would that idiot kid do something like that? I mean it's a cat! It didn't claw out his eyes or anything! It probably just gave him a sneeze or two and that's it! It's harmless!


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 23, 2009)

lol it isn't big deal


----------



## lava (Feb 23, 2009)

> josh101 Are you really that fucking stupid?


No you are, and I'll prove it.




> Since when do "animal activists" ( I myself do love animals, but I am not a member of any specific groups ) like to see human suffering/punishment? It's something called Justice, which is what we all like. If the kids committed a crime, which animal abuse is, he should go to jail/juvenile detention centre, death is going a bit too far but it's just people over over exaggerating.


 You want justice? So let me get this straight, man rapes a women and gets off easy, (in our gay system) or steals a car, robs a store, and still gets off easy. While a kid that killed a stupid animal should go to jail? Do you not see how much of an idiot you are? YOU WANT HIM TO SUFFER OVER A STUPID ANIMAL, THE KID IS PROBABLY GONNA GET RAPED IN JAIL, WITCH WILL BE OVER AN ANIMAL, I am sure thats what some of you here want too, it would bring a smile to your face if the kid got raped, in jail over a stupid cat. THUS YOUR AN IDIOT.



> Dude, are you seriously basing animals and animal intentions and instinct to one animal attack? Fuck me.


YES I AM, and no thanks to the gay part.



> People get raped and killed everyday by other humans, does that mean I should be classified as one because I am a human like them?



cassified as what? a human? if that then yes, your a human.



> Animals are unpredictable, they can cause harm to humans yes, but does that justify what those boys did to that *defenceless * cat correct? Certainly not, for you to even try to compare the situations is pure idiocy.


YOUR THE FOOL HERE WANTING THE KID TO GO TO JAIL OVER A CAT. YOU DONT SEE THE SHIT THATS COMING OUT OF YOUR MOUTH CUZ UR AN ANIMAL ACTIVIST.



> The chimp committed a crime, and if it hadn't of died at the scene it would of been put down, as it is a risk to other humans. So, if those boys committed a crime and could be dangerous to other animals, or humans ( looking at that video, the boys action and screams hint that the boy must be psychologically unstable. ) he should be punished.


BULL SHIT, I HERD TO MANY STORIES WITH ANIMALS GETTING OUT OF CONTROL AND ALMOST KILLING PEOPLE, AND THEY WERE NOT PUT DOWN.



> A lot of these random death threats from people here are just a sign of anger and don't actually wish death upon him, just makes you look stupid for reacting that way and kind of sickens me you applaud that kid for doing it.


BULL SHIT! ONCE AGAIN. A LOT OF THESE PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM ARE IDIOTS, IS WHAT THEY ARE. I AM SURE SOME OF THOSE THREATS WERE REAL, DONT TRY TO PUSH YOUR SHIT AROUND HERE, CUZ YOUR NOT GOING ANYWHERE.



Dark Saint said:


> If it was a lion, you'd be dead.


No cuz I am not an idiot to keep exotic animals like that, I like to keep fishies xD, second I like guns, and own one, If I was at home and that stupid lion was coming at me, its head would of flown off.



Rock_Lee said:


> People who treat animals like this fucking asshole make me wanna puke. I had to put down my cat Lilly one year ago, because someone ripped her tail out, while she was out over night. If I would ever witness someone torturing an animal, I don't know if I could resist the urge to beat that person to a bloody pulp...


Wait a minute. Your blaming your cats pain on a human ,who you have not even seen? Wow, someone needs help. This proves exactly why animal activists(are idiots.)you'd  rather see a human suffer then a animal, and why the hell did you even put your cat down you idiot, just because it has no tail doesnt mean it cant live with out it, you assumed it was a human even though you had no proof, what if it was another animal? like a dog. Theres a cat with no tail, at my friends work. (he calls him/her notail) and its doing perfectly fine, I actually seen her/him in person.



UchihaItachimk said:


> lol it isn't big deal


EXACTLY 



Miss Fortune said:


> And why the hell would that idiot kid do something like that? I mean it's a cat! It didn't claw out his eyes or anything! It probably just gave him a sneeze or two and that's it! It's harmless!


 See you assume it's harmless, because it looks cute. You seem to forget that a cute little thing like the cat can do more then that.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 23, 2009)

lava said:


> No you are, and I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> You want justice? So let me get this straight, man rapes a women and gets off easy, (in our gay system) or steals a car, robs a store, and still gets off easy. While a kid that killed a stupid animal should go to jail? Do you not see how much of an idiot you are? YOU WANT HIM TO SUFFER OVER A STUPID ANIMAL, THE KID IS PROBABLY GONNA GET RAPED IN JAIL, WITCH WILL BE OVER AN ANIMAL, I am sure thats what some of you here want too, it would bring a smile to your face if the kid got raped, in jail over a stupid cat. THUS YOUR AN IDIOT.
> ...



lava hates animals and people who love animals, that is all i can say from this posts (oh yeah, that and he's irritating me)


----------



## Platinum (Feb 23, 2009)

What a dumb little fuck .


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 23, 2009)

Jesus, that kid must've beat that pussy really hard.

People, he's an example that you should never beat your pussy, because beating your pussy is like..beating yourself, and that's no good.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree with purg...pls people..do not beat your pussy


*Spoiler*: __ 



unless she asks you too 




make luv to zee pussee


----------



## 64palms (Feb 24, 2009)

Suddenly, /b/tardism rules the internet.
I'll take those old as dirt and getting lame and cheesy lolcats over Zippocat anyday.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

id beat that kid with a rubber hose


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 24, 2009)

lava said:


> No you are, and I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> You want justice? So let me get this straight, man rapes a women and gets off easy, (in our gay system) or steals a car, robs a store, and still gets off easy. While a kid that killed a stupid animal should go to jail? Do you not see how much of an idiot you are? YOU WANT HIM TO SUFFER OVER A STUPID ANIMAL, THE KID IS PROBABLY GONNA GET RAPED IN JAIL, WITCH WILL BE OVER AN ANIMAL, I am sure thats what some of you here want too, it would bring a smile to your face if the kid got raped, in jail over a stupid cat. THUS YOUR AN IDIOT.
> ...



/b/ Cares only for kittens, gore, rape, CP and other stuff that would earn a perma ban here is just lulz.


----------



## Mashy (Feb 24, 2009)

64palms said:


> Suddenly, /b/tardism rules the internet.
> I'll take those old as dirt and getting lame and cheesy lolcats over Zippocat anyday.



Actually, anonymous actually tracked down the boy and got him in trouble. 

I have no idea why they tolerated zippocat, though.


----------



## isanon (Feb 24, 2009)

someone need a bullet in his head


----------



## josh101 (Feb 24, 2009)

lava said:


> No you are, and I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> You want justice? So let me get this straight, man rapes a women and gets off easy, (in our gay system) or steals a car, robs a store, and still gets off easy. While a kid that killed a stupid animal should go to jail? Do you not see how much of an idiot you are? YOU WANT HIM TO SUFFER OVER A STUPID ANIMAL, THE KID IS PROBABLY GONNA GET RAPED IN JAIL, WITCH WILL BE OVER AN ANIMAL, I am sure thats what some of you here want too, it would bring a smile to your face if the kid got raped, in jail over a stupid cat. THUS YOUR AN IDIOT.
> ...


Yes I want Justice, sorry I am not informed that will with the American legal system, but I can't see people getting off lightly with rape, the start of your bullshit lies which infest your post. Man rapes a woman, people would wish death on the man, he gets the punishment the judge feels he deserves. There's justice there, so why shouldn't there be justice for this case? I think you have something wrong here, the kid has not yet been sentenced, for fuck sake, he's *FOURTEEN,* if you really think he is going to go to jail and get raped there, you are more stupid then I ever imagined. Worst thing he'll get is some community service and a big fine which will go to a charity or something. Like I said, if you think I am an animal activists you are sorely mistaken, whilst I do have a strong feelings for animals I can draw the line between reality and stupidity. 

Classified as a rapist, according to your logic because animals have been known to act out and injure people there all dangerous, because I am male and all male's are scientifically proven to be more violent then woman, especially when under sexual tension/pressure, and theoretically I could rape someone at any time doesn't mean I'm going too. 

I never said *I* personally wanted him to go to jail, I said that under the rule's of America, animal abuse *IS* a crime and like all crime's you have the possibility of going to jail ( juvenile detention centre in his case. ) and it is up to the legal system to decide, in my opinion the crime was not enough to have him sent to any form of jail, I feel the humiliation he's suffered and the disgust of all his friends/people he know is enough of a punishment, but now that the tabloids have gotten hold of the story he will be getting some sort of slap on the wrist, probably some kind of counselling.

Post the stories then. I know, In my country if a animal was too lash out at a human is is sentenced to be put down. Two dogs mauled a baby to death, they got put down, a dog attacked a woman and bit off two fingers in my area, it was put down, hell, even my friends cat was put down because it playfully scratched her in the eye, not causing any damage but it was deemed a violent animal. Please don't give me the shit about how you think your country is fucked, like I said, prove you claim.

Don't call other people on the forum idiots, especially when you are typing in block capitals and making stupid mistakes, a few people on this forum may have different moral views on this case, but who the fuck are you to tell them what's right or wrong, and then call them stupid?

gtfo.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, at least they were stupid enough to record it. Think of all the people who abuse animals out there and are never known to the public. Hope the critter recovers from being treated like that.


----------



## lava (Feb 25, 2009)

Psycho said:


> lava hates animals and people who love animals, that is all i can say from this posts (oh yeah, that and he's irritating me)


 Tupoy idiot!! You obviously dont have enough brains to scroll up and read what I wrote. I said I keep fish my self, how could I hate animals, if I am keeping them? I also had cats, and dogs. ot idiot LOL.



Purgatory said:


> Jesus, that kid must've beat that pussy really hard.
> 
> People, he's an example that you should never beat your pussy, because beating your pussy is like..beating yourself, and that's no good.


^LOL that sounds so wrong.



KawpyNinja said:


> i agree with purg...pls people..do not beat your pussy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


LOL



> josh101;21871146] but I can't see people getting off lightly with rape.


Neither can I. But they actually get of easy with rape, just do some research. All they have to do is claim that are mentally ill, and their jail sentence is very short, after they get out they rape again. I dont know where you live. But in America rapists are let out quiet easily. 



> the start of your bullshit lies which infest your post. Man rapes a woman, people would wish death on the man, he gets the punishment the judge feels he deserves.


Of course people wish death upon the rapist. Unfortunately , they do not get a death sentence , and the judge usually never dose fair judging, because everything can be bought with a good layer.



> There's justice there, so why shouldn't there be justice for this case? I think you have something wrong here, the kid has not yet been sentenced, for fuck sake, he's *FOURTEEN,* if you really think he is going to go to jail and get raped there, you are more stupid then I ever imagined. Worst thing he'll get is some community service and a big fine which will go to a charity or something.


 Listen Mr.knowitall , people in America get charged for animal abuse more then a rapist that would rape a young girl. I don't what island you live on, but if you do more researche, you will find out that rapists are left off really easily .



> I can draw the line between reality and stupidity


 Yes drunks, and drug addicts often say that.



> Classified as a rapist, according to your logic because animals have been known to act out and injure people there all dangerous, because I am male and all male's are scientifically proven to be more violent then woman, especially when under sexual tension/pressure, and theoretically I could rape someone at any time doesn't mean I'm going too.


 Again don't try to push your shit around here, its not gonna work, not now and not ever. ANIMALS AND HUMANS ARE NOT THE SAME.



> I never said *I* personally wanted him to go to jail, I said that under the rule's of America, animal abuse *IS* a crime and like all crime's you have the possibility of going to jail ( juvenile detention centre in his case. ) and it is up to the legal system to decide, in my opinion the crime was not enough to have him sent to any form of jail, I feel the humiliation he's suffered and the disgust of all his friends/people he know is enough of a punishment,


 Good.



> Post the stories then. I know, In my country if a animal was too lash out at a human is is sentenced to be put down. Two dogs mauled a baby to death, they got put down, a dog attacked a woman and bit off two fingers in my area, it was put down, hell, even my friends cat was put down because it playfully scratched her in the eye, not causing any damage but it was deemed a violent animal. Please don't give me the shit about how you think your country is fucked, like I said, prove you claim.


 Do you realize how much of a dumb ass you are? You talk about how animals are put down in your country for what they do, yet you don't show any evidence, and then go on to claim that my stories are full of bs,asking to show you proof and claim, while you your self have not shown any at all. You are a dumb ass by definition.



> Don't call other people on the forum idiots, especially when you are typing in block capitals , but who the fuck are you to tell them what's right or wrong, and then call them stupid?
> 
> gtfo.


 Wow the more you reply, the more of an idiot you prove your self to be. You tell me not to call others idiots, because I type in block capitals?  Then you go on and spew more shit about how I cant tell people whats right from wrong, and at the very end , you tell me to gtfo. Well who do you think you are to tell me to gtfo? You're a disgusting piece of trash, a hypocrite wearing red cloth , that says "I am an idiot" . Wow I gotta admit I am not good at debates , but this one is really easy to handle, especially since the opponent is an idiot and a hypocrite.


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2009)

What a dick ;/


----------



## Raykit (Feb 26, 2009)

idk what's wrong with kids these days @__@


----------



## Veriantor (Feb 26, 2009)

That poor kitty What the hell was that kid thinking?


----------



## josh101 (Feb 26, 2009)

> Neither can I. But they actually get of easy with rape, just do some research. All they have to do is claim that are mentally ill, and their jail sentence is very short, after they get out they rape again. I dont know where you live. But in America rapists are let out quiet easily.
> 
> Of course people wish death upon the rapist. Unfortunately , they do not get a death sentence , and the judge usually never dose fair judging, because everything can be bought with a good layer.
> 
> ...


How about you do your own fucking research? Don't make your stupid fucking claims then expect me to do your dirty work. But, hey, I did help you a little, first thing I got when I google'd prosecuted rapist, was a story on a man getting the death sentence for raping and killing a young girl. (  ) 

Stupid. Since when was this topic about how to rape and get away with it? I don't give a shit about that. 

Mr. KnowItAll? Yes, I must be a know it all for stating two facts and voicing an opinion, shit! There you go again, about rapists? All you seem to base your arguments on is comparing animal abuse to rape? Were you raped as a child? Seriously, show me proof of that claim, what a stupid claim, really, really, really stupid. 

Really? Good to know, shame it still applies to your posts. 

No proof? K I couldn't be bothered last time but here.
 - 4th row down.

 - Dog didn't even do anything wrong, but it's a violent dog type that is banned.






The more I reply, the more of an idiot I make you out to be. I tell you not to call others idiots because then you would be a hypocrite, if the only way you can get your point across is to use block capitals and literally shout it at someone, then yes, you probably are mentally retarded, to confirm,  look at the shit you just posted  Who am I to tell you to gtfo? Someone speaking on behalf of what near every member thinks but can not be bothered to tell you as you have an impenetrable wall of ignorance.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 26, 2009)

lava said:


> No you are, and I'll prove it.
> 
> 
> You want justice? So let me get this straight, man rapes a women and gets off easy, (in our gay system) or steals a car, robs a store, and still gets off easy. While a kid that killed a stupid animal should go to jail? Do you not see how much of an idiot you are? YOU WANT HIM TO SUFFER OVER A STUPID ANIMAL, THE KID IS PROBABLY GONNA GET RAPED IN JAIL, WITCH WILL BE OVER AN ANIMAL, I am sure thats what some of you here want too, it would bring a smile to your face if the kid got raped, in jail over a stupid cat. THUS YOUR AN IDIOT.
> ...



When did the forums start getting invaded by 10 year olds?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 26, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When did the forums start getting invaded by 10 year olds?


Sometime in the spring of 08.


----------



## lava (Mar 1, 2009)

> josh101;21904274]How about you do your own fucking research? Don't make your stupid fucking claims then expect me to do your dirty work. But, hey, I did help you a little, first thing I got when I google'd prosecuted rapist, was a story on a man getting the death sentence for raping and killing a young girl. (  )


I do my own research and that's why you need to calm down Mr . Animalactivist



> Stupid. Since when was this topic about how to rape and get away with it? I don't give a shit about that.


It was never a topic on how to rape and get away with it. Stop coming up with your own disgusting desires.



> Mr. KnowItAll? Yes, I must be a know it all for stating two facts and voicing an opinion, shit! There you go again, about rapists? All you seem to base your arguments on is comparing animal abuse to rape? Were you raped as a child? Seriously, show me proof of that claim, what a stupid claim, really, really, really stupid.
> 
> Really? Good to know, shame it still applies to your posts.
> 
> ...



 LOL! your so full of SH**T. You think your claims prove anything? I can show you just as many ,links if not even more. Of murderer's,rapists and others that have gotten freed . I dont know if you know who zina linnik is. If you type her in you will find some stuff about her. She is actually from my church. Or should I say "WAS".




> The more I reply, the more of an idiot I make you out to be. I tell you not to call others idiots because then you would be a hypocrite, if the only way you can get your point across is to use block capitals and literally shout it at someone, then yes, you probably are mentally retarded, to confirm,  look at the shit you just posted  Who am I to tell you to gtfo?


 LOL you pathetic trash! You go on and spew more foul trash out of your mouth by speaking for everyone eles. Who are you? a commie? I am sure if as many people disagreed with my opinions as you make it out to be. Then there would be many voicing their opinions, but instead I only see 2 twats. SO SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND ILL BE USING BLOCK LETTERS ALL I WANT.



> Someone speaking on behalf of what near every member thinks but can not be bothered to tell you as you have an impenetrable wall of ignorance.


Right just like said, don't be speaking on behalf of every member on this forum. Your only making them sound like little wimps that are afraid to voice their opinions .



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When did the forums start getting invaded by 10 year olds?


 Since the day you joined?


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 1, 2009)

I almost wish I could have somehow kept missing or overlooking this topic, but now that I've stumbled across it, I find, as usual, that there are no words in the English language to convey how much this kind of shit pisses me off...

Whether human or any other animal, it angers and saddens me, but small children and most animals hold a different order of sympathy because they are often totally or nearly defenseless against their tormentors, and that somehow makes it even more disgusting.



Orochimaru said:


> Well, at least they were stupid enough to record it. Think of all the people who abuse animals out there and are never known to the public. Hope the poor kitty recovers from being treated like that.



Tell me about it. Sick, sad and disgusting.


----------



## Rei (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll beat the fuckers and see them cry for help while I laugh and post it on Youtube.

This disgusts me--It's sick, and wrong. What did the cat do to them? Probably nothing but ask for love like an ordinary cat would. 
Makes me want to ditch my friend, run home and hug my cats till they get pissed at me... ()


----------



## Revenge (Mar 1, 2009)

Shoot him.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 1, 2009)

lava said:


> I do my own research and that's why you need to calm down Mr . Animalactivist
> 
> It was never a topic on how to rape and get away with it. Stop coming up with your own disgusting desires.
> 
> ...


That post is screaming contradiction and hypocrisy. 
Calm down? 


> LOL you pathetic trash! You go on and spew more foul trash out of your mouth by speaking for everyone eles.





> Well who do you think you are to tell me to gtfo? You're a disgusting piece of trash, a hypocrite wearing red cloth



Once again, nice hypocrisy, and stupidity. Exactly, the topic was never about rape, so why bring up the subject about rapists, if you go back a page you can see who mentioned rape first. My sick idea's? Grow up.

SH**T? Shit has four letters, not five. Contradiction AGAIN, first you *TELL ME* to get proof, then when I do you say it doesn't prove anything. Nicely done.

Get the evidence then, If I remember you said this : 


> Do you realize how much of a dumb ass you are? You talk about how animals are put down in your country for what they do, yet you don't show any evidence, and then go on to claim that my stories are full of bs,asking to show you proof and claim, while you your self have not shown any at all. You are a dumb ass by definition.


That fit's perfectly again. Hypocrisy at it's finest. 

WAIIIIIIT, another contradiction? You JUST said at the beginning of your post:


> I do my own research


Now you proceed to say this


> I dont know if you know who zina linnik is. If you type her in you will find some stuff about her. She is actually from my church. Or should I say "WAS".



Like I said, people don't bother with retards. Also, people don't read all 11 pages of a news report. They see the report, voice their opinion and leave. Anyone who has cared enough to post that they are disgusted or whatever and that the kids should be punished are against you. 

Actually I am making them out to be smart, whilst me, I do feel like I have significantly dropped IQ arguing with such a fool like you. 

You're the hypocrite of the century, EVERYTHING you said in that post is a contradiction to your own post, or your previous posts, so please, give up before you look like even more of an idiot, you're actually being a hypocrite by calling me a hypocrite. I'm actually putting out a valid argument with points to back my claims whilst you continue to try to personally insult me and use block capitals. Nice.


----------



## Karmillina (Mar 1, 2009)

He's the sort of idiot that becomes a murderer or a wife beater or something when he grows up =A= poor kitty.... it deserved better. And that family shouldn't be allowed to have pets (and cameras) anymore....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2009)

I say we should subject him to the nearest equivilent of the Nekoken training from Ranma, but replace the cats with vicious lions and tigers.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope he gets his ass kicked. HARD.


----------



## Marmite. (Mar 1, 2009)

I hate cat's.  Don't feel any sympathy for the thing.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 2, 2009)

that sadist kid is sick in the head


----------



## Cal (Mar 2, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> /b/ Cares only for kittens, gore, rape, CP and other stuff that would earn a perma ban here is just lulz.



i love you


----------



## Cal (Mar 2, 2009)

Dark Saint said:


> If it was a lion, you'd be dead.



i'm wanted on 12 galaxies

i'll be careful 

YOU'D BE DEAD


----------

